

Curebit apologizes for theft, but leaves something out - Slimy
http://venturebeat.com/2012/01/30/curebit-apology

======
getsat
From the comments on the article:

>As I mentioned in the last article, we are in discussions with Random Rab
regarding licensing to try to find a license/price that is mutually agreeable.

Um, you do this before, not after the fact. Seems like this company is taking
"better to ask forgiveness than permission" a bit too far.

~~~
shareme
You forgot the other part of that gem of comment.."we are reviewing all assets
and removing things not ours.." that implies that the in fact was very bad
habit of stealing..pr-wise firing Grant would have been cost effective

------
natep
Mental note: avoid Random Rab. He would rather fuel a shitstorm than take the
video down with 4 clicks and send a private email.

Edit: and VentureBeat

